# Ridgid DS 65 Microdrain



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone using the Ridgid Microdrain camera system? Likes or dislikes?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

HSI said:


> Anyone using the Ridgid Microdrain camera system? Likes or dislikes?


Have the one above that, only dislike is ours does not have a counter or sonde in it. The cable isn't as sturdy as the bigger reels so its harder to push through a line once it reaches a good distance.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We like ours, it can't go far but it does some p-traps.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Is fourth feet in a 2" line with a couple bends a realistic expectation?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

HSI said:


> Is fourth feet in a 2" line with a couple bends a realistic expectation?


Auto correct Forty feet


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Depends on line condition and if its a bunch back to back. In plastic, yes.. Cast iron, maybe.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the three hundred monitor a good unit?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Got a link for it? Not sure what we have...


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the ridgid microdrain 65' with sonde and CA300 monitor. It can go through bends to a full distance and through toilets no problem. My unit no longer powers on and its only a few months old. The service centre in town couldn't fix it, I sent it back to AJ coleman and they don't know whats wrong with it either, now it's been sent back to Ridgid and i'm still waiting. I usually don't recommend a product if I have a bad experience with it. I think this unit is too complex. I like my simple View Rite camera, just connect the rca cable and flick the power switch to on and i'm in business. Too bad they don't make a micro system.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

droptopgt said:


> I have the ridgid microdrain 65' with sonde and CA300 monitor. It can go through bends to a full distance and through toilets no problem. My unit no longer powers on and its only a few months old. The service centre in town couldn't fix it, I sent it back to AJ coleman and they don't know whats wrong with it either, now it's been sent back to Ridgid and i'm still waiting. I usually don't recommend a product if I have a bad experience with it. I think this unit is too complex. I like my simple View Rite camera, just connect the rca cable and flick the power switch to on and i'm in business. Too bad they don't make a micro system.


Thanks
My issues are opposite of yours with my Vu-Rite on the fritz. They are sending me a new computer to fix the issue. I would like the smaller as well for sink and laundry drains. 
Going through toilet traps will be a nice touch as well. 
Would you buy another micro drain?


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

HSI said:


> Thanks
> My issues are opposite of yours with my Vu-Rite on the fritz. They are sending me a new computer to fix the issue. I would like the smaller as well for sink and laundry drains.
> Going through toilet traps will be a nice touch as well.
> Would you buy another micro drain?


It was great before it broke down. I bought the microdrain because it can through 1 1/2" fittings. I'm not sure if the seasnake compact can go though 1 1/2" fittings, if it does I should have bought that unit- it looks more bulky and reliable...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Picked up the camera this morning and wow!!! What a impressive piece of equipment. Already picked up a nice project that will pay for half of the investment. 
Hope this camera will hold up for a long time. 
Now I need to figure out how to load the clip to my lap top so it can be emailed.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought one of the first Microdrain units and they are great, really flexible etc. But you really need to go slow on pushing it out and a nice slow speed reeling it in. If it is abused the push cable will twist and look like a wound up rubber band then it will not feed as good as it did when new. Also on the larger ridgid cameras I could tie a loop and twist the cable to manipulate the camera head and it has no effect on them but the new design like the micro drain will twist up so in the end what I am telling you is that treat it nice and it will work great if you abuse it like me the push cable is going to be shot.


----------

